#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Instrument Air Package Process Design Manual

## jprocess

Dear All,



My new offer is a design manual for process design of instrument air package.

Anyone who is interested of having a copy can contact me through my e-mail address: *jprocessman@yahoo.com*

Best of Lucks,
MojtabaSee More: Instrument Air Package Process Design Manual

----------


## kamrankhalid

Can you send me the design manual for instrument air at kamransoft@gmail.com.

Thank you

----------


## Kamel

jprocess stop it, if you have something share it or shut up.

----------


## rahul_chengineer

yes. Share your stuff here.

----------


## ambhad

Kindly send me the manual bhaduri.amit@gmail.com

----------


## anjaneyulum

kindly send to anj_us18@yahoo.co.in

----------


## zefilo

Please send me to emmiweb@yahoo.it

----------


## ap8229

Please send it on ap8229@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## danielo

Please send it on amin.mansori@gmail.com
thanx

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

could you please send me in tarcizio.castro@globo.com?


many thanks

----------


## jorge

Please could you send me to salcedoporras@yahoo.com

----------


## niknami

hi
Would ypu please send it to niknami.m@gmail.com

best regards

----------


## bzbipin

Hi,



Kindly forward a copy of the manual on this email id :bzbipin@gmail.com

Regards
BipinSee More: Instrument Air Package Process Design Manual

----------


## farisab123

Kindly send a copy to my mail:
blue.seawave@yahoo.com

Faris

----------


## ponnusj

Members do not encourage such posts. This is against the spirit of sharing in a forum.

----------


## rosd

hi
Would ypu please send it to rosd_brm@hotmail.com

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

hi
Would you please send it to achmadnureddin@yahoo.com

----------


## MarioDiazLagunas

Pls. share for all members.
If you can't to do it pls send to me your mwnual at mdiaz@consutec.com.mx

----------


## somucdm

hi send to somucdm@yahoo.com

----------


## mr.allanbrooke

Please could you send me to : mr.allanbrooke@live.com

----------


## mahesh009

could you please send me a copy at whiplash2603@gmail.com

----------


## ssmith

Thanks.My mail zsmith12@hotmail.com

----------


## elmer

Hello All,

This man is an idiot, he is not the real member to be recognized in this forum.. i am requesting to our moderator to please blocked this member since he's just making a fool to other members.. he's a JERK....


Thanks

----------


## midesoj

Hi,

kindly send a copy of the manual to me through midesoj@hotmail.com

Regards

----------


## Kamel

I agree with you elmer, Mohamed please stop this, it is waste of time

See More: Instrument Air Package Process Design Manual

----------


## operationalresearch1@yaho

i need it too,my e-mail is operationalresearch1@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## boris

I very appreciate if you do not mind sending the spreadsheet to my email address dungtrinhsg@gmail.com

----------


## khurmi

send to khurmikhurmi@gmail.com

----------


## R_RAZI

DEAR MEMBR.
Every body want knows about INS.AIR PAK. see this :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Edwin_SS

I need it too. Please send it to edwin_ss@drivehq.com

----------


## rezarm

please send me too, THX rezamohamadirad@yahoo.com
kind regard

----------


## joe3112

All dear bro plz follow this link before/after geting the link from "jprocess"

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lucksravi

pls send me to lucksravi@rediffmail.com

----------


## mgramalingam

Dear Sir,
 Please send this downloading link to get this inst air package for design to my mail id :mgramalingam17@yahoo.co.in
thanking you,
yours,
Ramalingam MG

----------


## nnreddy

Please could you send me to narendranreddy@hotmail.com

Thanks

----------


## collinz

Pls I need a copy if the requests are not already too much. collinsace1@yahoo.com

----------


## jameshuau

would you please send me the manual to jameshuau@gmail.com

See More: Instrument Air Package Process Design Manual

----------


## sanathgorantla

Hi,

would u send the link to kumar_gorantla@rediffmail.com.

----------


## mgramalingam

Dear Sir,

            Please send this manaul to my mail id as follows.
mgramalingam17@yahoo.co.in.

            mgramalingam

----------


## gion_ro40

Hi,

Please send it to gion_ro40@yahoo.com

Regards

----------


## mkhurram79

this manual is very useful. Plz share if someone got a copy of this manual

----------


## rathinasankar

Pl. send the manual to techrathina@gmail.com........thanks in advance

----------


## vamsi

hi,could you please send it to vamsix@gmail.com
 many thanks,
  vamsi

----------


## sage

Pls kindly send it to me on soj1baba@yahoo.com

----------


## woodpeck

Kindly send it to awoodbird@yahoo.cn

Thank you !

----------


## rosd

Kindly send it to rosd_brm@hotmail.com

----------


## august8

Thanks!
Contribute it for me, please. 
engin.j.kim@gmail.com

----------


## rosd

Kindly send it to   rosd.brm@gmail.com
Thank you !

----------


## ask

hi JP Upload it somewhere bcos the replies will go to pages saying thaks 



knowledge free for allSee More: Instrument Air Package Process Design Manual

----------


## parthee.petro

Hai 

Jprocess please send the manual to my mail id parthee.petrochem@gmail.com

Regards

Parthee

----------


## INSTRUTECH

PLEASE SHARE d.kadam@hotmail.com

----------


## harshad

Please send me on harshad_27@yahoo.co.in

THANKS IN ADVANCE..
HARSHAD

----------


## proceso1965

Can you send me the design manual for instrument air at vmgb@gmail.com.

Thank you brother!!

----------


## proceso1965

Can you send me the design manual for instrument air at vmgb1965@gmail.com.

Thank you brother

----------


## vishwanath

Please send to me at krvishwa@gmail.com

----------


## DSB123

Just a Question:

Has any poster actually received this "Manual" or is the original poster a waste of space?

----------


## ohmregon

Give me one..ohmregon@yahoo.com

----------


## aslam

please send me copy of design manual at hisham.aslam@gmail.com

thanks in advance

----------


## Arunachalam K

please send me copy of design manual at vbaluvin@indiatimes.com

----------


## mfahad

Pl. send me the manual in - mail2fahad@gmail.com

Best Regards

----------


## techcircle

please send me a copy -rupeshputtagunta@gmail.com



Best RegardsSee More: Instrument Air Package Process Design Manual

----------


## chemengshan

please send to chemengshan@gmail.com
Thanks.

----------


## quimica3016

Place send to file a mexicano3016@hotmail.com

----------


## lucksravi

Please  send to file a lucksravi@rediffmail.com

----------


## imrankarim

Please send a copy to miks65@gmail.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## imrankarim

Please send a copy to miks65@gmail.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## rudiawan

please send me to my email rudiawan@gmail.com

----------


## chakri4all

Pls share the document to allanki.chakradhar@gmail.com

Regards,

Chakri

----------


## aymanfawzy2300

Would you please send it to eng.aymanfawzy2300@gmail.com
best regards

----------


## Alternsti

please send it to alternsti@outlook.com
Thanks

----------

